# Homemade Stick Shuttle - DIY



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

My wife bought a couple stick shuttles. I was curious to check them out, so she handed one to me, and I dropped it on the floor, busting the fragile piece off the end. I figured it would just be cheaper to buy a new one. To my surprise, she paid $15 each for these things....OUCH! So................... I figured out a good way to make my own. I can now crank these things out for pennies on the dollar. Hope this helps someone else out.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Yours are much fancier then I did! I hand cut mine out of paint sticks...LOL I can see where yours are the top of the line if a person has the tools. I do have a great son in law who could help me crank some of those out...great video!!


----------

